# Thursday - malabar - squid kings !!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone up for this as an alternative to Clovelly ??? Ive been pointed to where the squid are ???
Regards

Woppie


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Up for either this or clovelly. see other post for details (clovelly 15th).

Cheers,


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Chris
IMHO the kings have gone - check my report on trips . The king is dead!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its on - myself and kinghit will be at Malabar car park at 4.45 near the boat slip - all welcome. Bring squid jigs and possible bait set rigs

Woppie


----------

